# Miscarriage Statistics



## TTCThirdBaby

I found the following statistics reassuring to know that 80% of pregnancies are healthy, however, I was a little shocked to read though that 75% happen in the first 1-2 weeks, I didn't know that. 


The statistics regarding miscarriage vary widely depending on the source. Here are some of the basic numbers.

Almost 20% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, with the majority occurring during the first 12 weeks.

There is a 75% chance of miscarriage in weeks 1-2 of pregnancy, when you do not know you are pregnant.

There is a 10% chance of miscarriage in weeks 3-6 and this number drops to 5% during weeks 6-12.

During the second trimester the chance of miscarriage drops again to 3%. After youve reached 20 weeks gestation, it is no longer considered a miscarriage.

For repeat miscarriage the statistic are as follows:

If you have had a miscarriage during your first pregnancy, your chances of another miscarriage are 10-13%. (No different)

If you have had one or more live births and one miscarriage your chance of another miscarriage is around 10%.

There is a 40% chance of a repeat miscarriage if you have had two pregnancies and two miscarriages.

The chance of multiple miscarriages is lower, at around 13%, if you have had one or more live births


----------



## kellis

I don't mean to be offensive and i'm sure you have your reasons for posting this but personally i find it uncomfortable reading about miscarriage stats on a site where people come for support. I know i shouldn't have read the post if i feel that way, it's clearly titled but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Princess86

TTCThirdBaby said:


> I found the following statistics reassuring to know that 80% of pregnancies are healthy, however, I was a little shocked to read though that 75% happen in the first 1-2 weeks, I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> The statistics regarding miscarriage vary widely depending on the source. Here are some of the basic numbers.
> 
> Almost 20% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, with the majority occurring during the first 12 weeks.
> 
> There is a 75% chance of miscarriage in weeks 1-2 of pregnancy, when you do not know you are pregnant.
> 
> There is a 10% chance of miscarriage in weeks 3-6 and this number drops to 5% during weeks 6-12.
> 
> During the second trimester the chance of miscarriage drops again to 3%. After youve reached 20 weeks gestation, it is no longer considered a miscarriage.
> 
> For repeat miscarriage the statistic are as follows:
> 
> If you have had a miscarriage during your first pregnancy, your chances of another miscarriage are 10-13%. (No different)
> 
> If you have had one or more live births and one miscarriage your chance of another miscarriage is around 10%.
> 
> There is a 40% chance of a repeat miscarriage if you have had two pregnancies and two miscarriages.
> 
> The chance of multiple miscarriages is lower, at around 13%, if you have had one or more live births

Thanks for the reassurance, it's deffo does put alot of women's mind at rest after reading this :) x


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

I had a MMC with my last pregnancy and reading it put my mind at rest, the only reason I posted it was to put other mums to be minds at rest to who have had previous miscarriages and yes your right.....it is clearly titled!


----------



## chocolate

I actually find the stats reassuring, especially as Ive had a miscarriage before, and Im afraid it happens a lot and its part of the worrying bits of pregnancy and shouldnt be brushed under the carpet, in my opinion anyway.
And I am afraid to say - it was well titled so you opened at your own risk


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

chocolate said:


> I actually find the stats reassuring, especially as Ive had a miscarriage before, and Im afraid it happens a lot and its part of the worrying bits of pregnancy and shouldnt be brushed under the carpet, in my opinion anyway.
> And I am afraid to say - it was well titled so you opened at your own risk

Could't have said it better myself x


----------



## Razcox

The problems with forums is that a lot of people stumble across then while looking into a problem so i think we somtimes have a higher % of sad outcomes then good. Such is the nature of forums i guess. So seeing the figures in black and white helps to reassure me that really MC are not all that common and while bad things can and do happen the odds are heavily in favour of a good outcome.


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

:blush::blush::blush::blush:


Razcox said:


> The problems with forums is that a lot of people stumble across then while looking into a problem so i think we somtimes have a higher % of sad outcomes then good. Such is the nature of forums i guess. So seeing the figures in black and white helps to reassure me that really MC are not all that common and while bad things can and do happen the odds are heavily in favour of a good outcome.

I wanted to put on the OP something about the odds are heavily in favour of a good outcome but couldn't quite word it like you did :blush:


----------



## skyrocket

I think its great to see the percentages are so low.
Its easy to forget that on here where so many of us have had losses I think its easy to think that its so common.
I find it a comfort anyway xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

I feel more confidant now bubs will be ok!!! The statisics are lower than I thought!!!


----------



## Serenity81

I happen to think that this post was very reassuring to read as I have suffered from a miscarriage and a loss at 20 weeks pregnant. Sometimes it feels that miscarriages are more common than having a succesful pregnancy, because I guess that's what you think when you are worried about something going wrong. I don't think that miscarriage should be swept under the carpet and hidden either, it is something we have to face whether we like it or not, especially for us unfortunate enough to have gone through the harrowing experience. Well done for posting this, if it gives just one person reassurance today then it was well worth it. Oh and it was clearly titled, if people feel uncomfortable facing up to reality then that isn't your fault! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## louise1608

Big thank you for this post :hugs:

I'm 6 weeks into my 2nd pregnancy, my first ended in a miscarriage and I, like many others I'm sure find it easier to worry about another miscarriage than be excited about the new pregnancy, to read how low the odds actually are is definiatley reassuring and will help me to think positively!

x x


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

Im so glad this has reassured some of you ladies as the last thing I wanted to do was offend but like many of you stated miscarriage is something we all worry and read about and I personally think that it is nice to know that out of the millions of women who full pregnant 80% will survive, What a fantastic statistic.

I wish each and every one of you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## eckarta

I know this had been posted previously too.. i suffered a miscarriage at about 6.5 weeks last year and when we found out we were pregnant in february i looked all over for statistics... i found it on here but then when i went to show DH i couldnt find it.... It is reassuring but i can see how it could scare people... to see anything about miscarriage is scary... but someone said it is very clearly labled so open at your own risk... its also something you could post in the pregnancy after loss group... But thank you for posting this again!!! reassurance is always good!! (even tho im 12 weeks today!! hehehe)


----------



## Kitten-B

I found it reassuring too, the statistics are a lot lower than I thought which is good to know; bad news and resulting paranoia have been horribly high in this forum recently and this makes me feel better.

Thanks X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I thought my risk was higher after a recent miscarraige so thanks for posting, Its re assured me a bit x


----------



## Kaylz--x

Thanks for the info! xx


----------



## rai

Thank you for posting.. I think you posted this in the right forum since many moms in the first tri may be worried about this (I know I am). Actually, last night I searched for miscarriage statistics and found %ages similar to what you posted. I will look at this post to set my mind at ease when I start worrying. I found this post very reassuring.


----------



## Hoping

Hmmm, interesting, thanks for that.


----------



## Mrs IKW

Thats really reassuring! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I agree helps put my mind at ease. Thank you :)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I always imagine it as higher, I guess because so many people here have suffered and both me and my close friend have had a MMC! But I have a successful 2nd pregnancy and she is now 24 weeks into her pregnancy so it's nice to know! 

Reasurring psot and I agreed, its well titled so if u don't want to read dont


----------



## aob1013

I think that was a great thread, very reassuring. Thank you x


----------



## Cookie1979

I found that reassuring actually, I miscarried last year, but it was a missed miscarriage, I think I miscarried in about week 2 but it took a couple of weeks for everything to come out, so when I actually found out I was pregnant it had already ended. Now I'm almost 6 weeks and knowing that stats are so high in weeks 1 to 2 really makes me feel better.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hiya, chances of miscarrying are even lower than the normally quoted 25% chance of miscarrying if you know you are pregnant. 
The '25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage' includes the ladies who didnt even know they were preggers. 
For example, if my period was due tomorrow but I conceived this month - then I miscarry and I bleed tomorrow - I wouldnt even have known I was pregnant and Im included in that 25%. 
Once you have a positive test and you know you are pregnant then its a 10% chance of miscarriage before you see a heartbeat (at 6-8wks). Once you see a heartbeat its about a 3% chance and THEN its 1% chance after 12 weeks and your first scan.

xx


----------



## Murphy98

Personally, I like this post. When I first found out I was pregnant I scoured the internet for statistics becasue the information made me feel better. Just think....if there is a 10% chance of MC that is a 90% chance it will be fine :thumbup: I found that comforting because while this forum is such an excellent support - there is a lot of talk about miscarriage - bound to be with so many people on here...but I think that can make it seem like an immenent threat - when its not necessarily. 

I still worry....but with each passing week that worry is ebbing away to the realization that I am pregnant! :wacko: :happydance: Wow - thats huge.

Here's to sticky beans everyone :hugs:


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Murphy98, I did that too as there seemed to be a few miscarriages amongst my friends last year and when i fell pregnant I was petrified for the first 8 weeks. I found that i relaxed at about 9 weeks. I can see why this post might be upsetting to some but then it is hard to decide where to put things sometimes and I didnt mind seeing it here. I think it depends on the individual and how they are feeling about their pregnancy. Sorry to see that you are feeling sick!!!! Mine went a couple of weeks ago - Im no longer green!!! x


----------



## sue247

I had a MMC in December and i am now pregnant and nearly 7 weeks. Very worried about MC.. Unfortunately it is something that does happen and it is not something we can sweep under the carpet and pretend there is no risk that it will not. A post like this is good to try and help put it into perspective, and you realise that there is a good chance that things will be ok and most pregnancies result in a healthy baby! Thanks for the post.


----------



## ShanandBoc

So true, i think its my fave thread so far, at this early stage anyway. I have been so scared of MC from the day i found out, even though it was unplanned. Knowing that the chances of it happeneing now at 8 weeks are so low have given a great sense of relief, thanks again xo


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

Glad it helped reassure some of you ladies. Thanks for posting xxx


----------



## Blessedwith3

I had a miscarriage in Dec. and when I found out I was pregnant in Feb. I looked up the same thing because I was so scared about having another one. It put my mind at ease also and I'm sure a lot of women have wondered about the statistics and now they know.


----------



## chunkle

It certainly put my mind at ease , so i can only say thank you for posting it


----------



## mushmouth

I actually resisted opening this thread until now because I was convinced I wouldn't like what I read... but gosh thank you! its so reassuring as I thought it was much higher than this! :hugs:


----------



## upsybetsy

Thanks for the post... I found the info reassuring. 

Crikey, some people love to be offended, don't they? x


----------



## TTCThirdBaby

upsybetsy said:


> Thanks for the post... I found the info reassuring.
> 
> Crikey, some people love to be offended, don't they? x

Don't they just xx


----------



## lilbabylove

I'm only 20 years old so doesn't my risk of miscarrying lower? I mean I'm in good health and so is my husband who is 21 so shouldn't we be pretty good? ha


----------



## lilbabylove

I found this site to put your mind at ease btw. https://www.tommys.org/Page.aspx?pid=383 it's pretty informative. fx ladies! :)


----------



## debsbaby

Razcox said:


> The problems with forums is that a lot of people stumble across then while looking into a problem so i think we somtimes have a higher % of sad outcomes then good. Such is the nature of forums i guess. So seeing the figures in black and white helps to reassure me that really MC are not all that common and while bad things can and do happen the odds are heavily in favour of a good outcome.


ditto, I found the stats a bit of reassurance.


----------



## scicraft

Thank you! This is my first pregnancy so I've been more focused on what could go wrong that what is likely to go right. I needed a reminded that the odds are in our favorite, not against it.


----------



## majm1241

Thank you! Very much reassuring! <3 I know you meant it in a good way!


----------



## debsbaby

lilbabylove said:


> I found this site to put your mind at ease btw. https://www.tommys.org/Page.aspx?pid=383 it's pretty informative. fx ladies! :)

EEks, reading the reference links for older moms over 40 associated with this link, I am now MORE worried.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm scared to death of mc. I think on sites like this we're "exposed" to loss quite a lot and I think it makes you worry a lot more than you would had you been oblivious! I think because of the nature of sites like this it seems that mc occurs in a higher %age than it actually does. 

when I first opened this (and I usually try steering clear of mc topics) I thought "OMG why would you post that" but actually, it's reassuring!


----------



## lilbabylove

Oh and also if you have morning sickness apparently it decreases your chances of miscarrying :) guess that is good because I have had morning sickness since a few days before my bfp only when I wake up and have nothing in my stomach and also car sickness. So ladies, let's all sit back and just let God work his magic. If this is a baby He wishes you to have then it will happen! :) take peace of mind.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I dont have ms, I'd like to think that doesn't mean I'll m/c this baby. Not everyone gets ms - and I've known people have m/s and have m/c and visa versa. Everyone is different, I just think these stats are reassuring.


----------



## AP

Thank you for posting this. When I was first pregnant i was niave, i thought nothing could touch me. I wish i had been more informed. i have mc twice and the stats reassured me while ttc and being pregnant again.


----------



## lilbabylove

nikki-lou25 said:


> I dont have ms, I'd like to think that doesn't mean I'll m/c this baby. Not everyone gets ms - and I've known people have m/s and have m/c and visa versa. Everyone is different, I just think these stats are reassuring.

Yeah I think that was a load of bull as well XD ha. But, yes it is very reassuring! Alot of women here do complain of mc and it scares me! But how old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'll be 20 so I think I am fairly young and have nothing to worry about ha.


----------



## sue247

lilbabylove said:


> nikki-lou25 said:
> 
> 
> I dont have ms, I'd like to think that doesn't mean I'll m/c this baby. Not everyone gets ms - and I've known people have m/s and have m/c and visa versa. Everyone is different, I just think these stats are reassuring.
> 
> Yeah I think that was a load of bull as well XD ha. But, yes it is very reassuring! Alot of women here do complain of mc and it scares me! But how old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'll be 20 so I think I am fairly young and have nothing to worry about ha.Click to expand...


You guys are still early for ms though, it could still happen. I get terrible MS and have always done. I am 8 weeks now and it started at 5 and half!! I have also been told MS is a good thing by my doctor but have many friends who have had none at all and perfect pregnancies.. My last pregnancy i had bad MS and miscarried.


----------



## Expecting1st

I had a mc with my first and i find these numbers very reassuring especially now that I'm 13 weeks. Thank you for posting!


----------



## lilbabylove

oh no haha I don't have necessarily ms but I am nauseous when I wake up and it was that way a few days before my bfp and I get carsick and when I have not eaten yet so hence the reason in the morning I feel so nauseous but nothing comes up yet :)


----------



## lilbabylove

oh and have my first prenatal this week so I am hoping to get some answers as to how I'm doing :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm 25 :)


----------



## debsbaby

I think the information would be reassuring for anyone under 35, but if you read the links to the journal articles that the article itself got its research from about older moms, it is scary. When you are over 40 like me, it is enough to keep you from sleeping at night. I wish I'd skipped the info now. I will probably be frightened until I (hopefully!) reach 14 weeks.


----------



## Jody R

TTCThirdBaby said:


> During the second trimester the chance of miscarriage drops again to 3%. After youve reached 20 weeks gestation, it is no longer considered a miscarriage.

How are they defining that then if not as a miscarriage? My son died at between 18-22 weeks into my pregnancy and I gave birth to him two days after the scan showed he was dead. I had no symptoms that he had died so it was a complete shock to us but because he was already dead and it was before 24 weeks they classed my loss as a Late Missed Miscarriage rather than as a stillbirth because it was before the 24 week viability stage. 

Because of those two facts, born dead at 22 weeks, we were unable to register him as stillborn and we were not allowed a death certificate. I chose to refer to it as stillbirth because I still went through a nine hour labour to bring him into the world.

When my daughter was born prematurely at 22+3 weeks she was alive and survived for two hours we were allowed to register her birth and death.

I'm glad the information is reassuring because situations like mine are very rare. Miscarriage can happen to anyone of any age and of any fitness level but thankfully it doesn't happen to everyone or even to most people. I know some people don't like to think about it but honestly I would say to anyone that knowing the facts is better than feeling so frightened you stick your head in the sand.


----------



## rai

I found it. Bump...


----------



## Lynsay

Thank you Raj, I feel so much better for reading i'm only in the 5% category  Can't wait to tell my OH.

I might start relaxing now, and enjoy the fact that my morning sickness hasnt kicked in yet...


----------



## whoops

Thanks for bumping this! I'm finding it really reassuring! x


----------



## FlatShoes

Yep, definately feel better after reading that!

Like someone said, because alot of people stumble onto this forum if they are trying-to-concieve after a previous m/c or if they are pregnant and having problems it can seem like its alot more common than those stats show!


----------



## starcrossed

I found this information much much more reassuring below:

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/ma2006/information/ultrasound.htm

Delly xxx


----------



## Sandie_Cali

starcrossed said:


> I found this information much much more reassuring below:
> 
> https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/ma2006/information/ultrasound.htm
> 
> Delly xxx

Hi Star Crossed, I found that sight way more reassuring. I am 43 and on baby #4; I have had 5 miscarriages and have been on pins and needles. Thank you with this info of HB at 6 weeks, I saw my little ones at 5 wks 5days. I think I will have a scan at 8 weeks to be reassured.

Thank you:flower:


----------



## Mindy_mini

kellis said:


> I don't mean to be offensive and i'm sure you have your reasons for posting this but personally i find it uncomfortable reading about miscarriage stats on a site where people come for support. I know i shouldn't have read the post if i feel that way, it's clearly titled but thats just my opinion.

I dont think TTC3rdB intended to offend any one and I for one found the statistics quite interesting.

We all hear different statistics of pregnancies that end in miscarriage and I know I was keen to know how my chances were falling as my pregnancy progressed.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kcw81

boy I worry about MC everyday. I won't be able to relax until 12 weeks and still probably worry after that. I had a mmc last time. REading the stats doesn't really reassure me that much since I had one before and just paranoid no matter what the stats say! But I am still hopeful and excited too!


----------



## maaybe2010

I've never had a mc but I'm such a worrier and these stats were good to read!


xx


----------



## Lucky777

debsbaby said:


> I think the information would be reassuring for anyone under 35, but if you read the links to the journal articles that the article itself got its research from about older moms, it is scary. When you are over 40 like me, it is enough to keep you from sleeping at night. I wish I'd skipped the info now. I will probably be frightened until I (hopefully!) reach 14 weeks.

I'm sure you will have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful healthy baby...
Good luck!


----------



## MissAma

Great bump rai! Not so much for the stats -I knew about them already- but for seeing that the vast majority of the ladies speaking of their worries in the first few pages are in the second trimester now! W00t!


----------



## Gemie

Bump for all the worriers like me!
I googled 'miscarriage stats' b/c I'm worried out of my head... I don't know why b/c it never crossed my mind 14 years ago when I was preggo with DS :shrug:

I'm so reassured at these stats and so relieved to find that it's only a 20% chance of mc in the first 12 weeks.

I might have known I'd find the best info on BnB :thumbup:

I think.. as someone has mentioned before that forums usually have a higher number of bad stories b/c it's what people search to talk about. I mean you're less likely to want to google something if all is going well!

Anyway H&H 9 months to all who read! xx


----------



## Whitbit22

I came across this on pregnancyloss.info... everyone keeps telling me that having one mc doesnt make you higher risk for another, but being as it was my first pregnancy, this says it raises from 10% to 13%. Enough to freak me out. :wacko:


----------



## Tanikit

To all those who have lost a baby :hugs: - no amount of stats can change the fact that your little one is no longer with you and that I think is where all the pain comes from. 

I like to state the stats a different way for those of us who are pregnant:
You have a 90% chance of having a healthy pregnancy if you are now more than 3 weeks pregnant and a 95% chance of having a healthy pregnancy if you are more than 6 weeks pregnant. Putting it that way puts the figure in the high positive side.

On the other hand if you have had a miscarriage then your chance was 100% for that pregnancy but tends to revert to what I stated in the previous pregnancy at the next pregnancy unless you have had more than 3 miscarriages previously. But that doesn't make the loss any worse or any easier to accept. Every little baby is precious and not just a statistic - every single one.

The 12 weeks is a milestone we have been taught to accept - we are changing a risk from 5% to 3% which is not a big change and yet we are all relax somehow - why can't we change our expectations and just accept that a 5% risk is also ok and allow ourselves to hope and enjoy the first three months of pregnancy - if something happens then allow ourselves to grieve because that is necessary too - worrying will not add a day to the life of our babies, but yes it is natural to worry. (Trying to persuade myself not to :))


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh wow . . .

This just poped up on my feed and just a few comments above I'm like "I've never had a miscarriage. . . "

:(


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks for posting. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh wow . . .
> 
> This just poped up on my feed and just a few comments above I'm like "I've never had a miscarriage. . . "
> 
> :(

:hugs:

Statistics are soooo depressing. I feel like they're monsters I cant escape. While TTC they were, 85% of couples conceive within the first year, and 95% within two years. Well I didnt even fall into any of those, and when I did get pregnant, I fell into the meager 5% category yet again. JOY! I am definitely going to stay away from and stats in the future and basically ignore them.


----------



## maaybe2010

Whitbit22 said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow . . .
> 
> This just poped up on my feed and just a few comments above I'm like "I've never had a miscarriage. . . "
> 
> :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Statistics are soooo depressing. I feel like they're monsters I cant escape. While TTC they were, 85% of couples conceive within the first year, and 95% within two years. Well I didnt even fall into any of those, and when I did get pregnant, I fell into the meager 5% category yet again. JOY! I am definitely going to stay away from and stats in the future and basically ignore them.Click to expand...

I know what you mean, when I got pregnant I thought that having fell into the 15% that took longer than a year that I couldn't be unlucky enough to fall into the even smaller category of MC as well :(

That's if it is just *bad luck* rather than a problem :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

I really hope thats ALL it is. However Im not so sure as I have a slight hormonal imbalance that my doctors have yet to figure out. :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Whitbit22 said:


> I really hope thats ALL it is. However Im not so sure as I have a slight hormonal imbalence that my doctors have yet to figure out. :shrug:

Aw hun I hope they figure and sort it out soon :hugs:

x x x x x


----------



## tigs

thanks to whoever bumped this - it has made me feel so much better tonight - 

I heard about another mmc...and was thinking it was a higher rate than it is...

Sorry if it has taken you along time to concieve - and / or if you have had a mmc...

I hope life shines on you soon :hugs:


----------



## cosmotbear

These are much lower than I thought, actually very reassuring in a strange way! Many thanks xx


----------



## trying4#1

i feel alot more positive after reading that the stats are in my favour!


----------



## gertrude

There are lots of different stats on the web for miscarriage, simply because (like anything that needs someone to report something) there isn't a definite data set.

NHS gives this information (which is more than a bit blunt!) https://www.nhsdirect.wales.nhs.uk/encyclopaedia/m/article/miscarriage/

then Tommies gives this https://www.tommys.org/page.aspx?pid=383

This is wikipedia's entry which is quite interesting (no actual stats though) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miscarriage

There is also this site https://pregnancyloss.info/statistics/

There are so many more but they all say roughly the same thing as the opening post in this thread. The main thing to remember is that often a miscarriage is for a biological reason and not something that the Mum has done/not done.

I hope this is helpful and not too scary - I find this all very interesting!


----------



## Ang3l

I had a miscarriage in January past when I was 7 weeks and 2 days. I keep worrying that this time will be the same but im trying to keep positive and so far its working lol.

Thanks for posting, it reassures a lot of people including myself. :)


----------



## Babybplz

bump, i found this info quite helpful, thought others may want a read!


----------



## JessieOwl

Thank you! This post helped calm me down a bit.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I think its fine to post. A lot of us have had mc in the past, so this does make us feel better.


----------



## stourhead

I found the stats useful, thank you for posting them.... you even titled the post clearly so if people didn't want to know they didn't have to read it.

Thank you x


----------



## ssherices

Tanikit said:


> To all those who have lost a baby :hugs: - no amount of stats can change the fact that your little one is no longer with you and that I think is where all the pain comes from.
> 
> I like to state the stats a different way for those of us who are pregnant:
> You have a 90% chance of having a healthy pregnancy if you are now more than 3 weeks pregnant and a 95% chance of having a healthy pregnancy if you are more than 6 weeks pregnant. Putting it that way puts the figure in the high positive side.
> 
> On the other hand if you have had a miscarriage then your chance was 100% for that pregnancy but tends to revert to what I stated in the previous pregnancy at the next pregnancy unless you have had more than 3 miscarriages previously. But that doesn't make the loss any worse or any easier to accept. Every little baby is precious and not just a statistic - every single one.
> 
> The 12 weeks is a milestone we have been taught to accept - we are changing a risk from 5% to 3% which is not a big change and yet we are all relax somehow - why can't we change our expectations and just accept that a 5% risk is also ok and allow ourselves to hope and enjoy the first three months of pregnancy - if something happens then allow ourselves to grieve because that is necessary too - worrying will not add a day to the life of our babies, but yes it is natural to worry. (Trying to persuade myself not to :))

This makes me feel SO much better!! 95% chance of healthy pregnancy is fantastic.....


----------



## HeatherT

I'm 7w + 4d pregnant with my third baby and although to my knowledge I have never suffered a miscarriage I have been really worried this time round incase anything goes wrong. I found your post helpful, I didn't realisd the percentages were as low. I feel a little more at ease. Thanks


----------



## ashley2pink

I too worried that my risk was high since I have had 2 live births and 2 miscarriages. But as the stats show, my risk is only 13% and now even less since I am 6 weeks. Also, many of these threads on this site are about miscarriage, but of course there is a larger concentration of these posts then what really happens! Because, we come here for support, advice, experiences when we are going through a threatened miscarriage, or a miscarriage. I do see alot of bleeding threads started etc...but I only joined this site because I had a miscarriage and felt like this site would be helpful and most of the threads I have started are of the"bad stuff" not the good! So I think when you are having an easy, no problem pregnancy, you wont talk about it as much then if you were having a hard, stressful pregnancy with concerns!!


----------



## MsJMouse

Thanks for this info. I really like the way Tanikit put it. It makes me feel better to know that I have a 95% chance of a successful pregnancy now that I am past 6 wks. It is definately something that has been at the back of my mind as this is the first time I have fallen pregnant.


----------



## VSubasic

Thanks for the post! makes me feel better for when I get pregnant :)


----------



## magicbubble

kellis said:


> I don't mean to be offensive and i'm sure you have your reasons for posting this but personally i find it uncomfortable reading about miscarriage stats on a site where people come for support. I know i shouldn't have read the post if i feel that way, it's clearly titled but thats just my opinion.

no offense to you, i understand why you would think this post was inappropriate on here. but im glad of it. its very reassuring. i find it very difficult to read posts where people are announcing their miscarriages/threatened miscarriages on here. it just makes the whole thing more worrisome for me and other people (which is why i didnt talk about my bleeding on here that i had the other week, until i had been for a scan and checked all was ok - i didnt want to make anyone worried for their own baby). 

i want to see more of this sort of post on here! im going to start a campaign for positive postings :happydance:


----------



## Florabelle

Hi ladies. I'm over from second Tri. I got really freaked out at the idea of a MMC. It still does freak me out when I let myself think about it. I was convinced that I was going to go for my 12 week scan and there'd be no heartbeat. This fear was further fuelled in the week leading up to my scan when FOUR girls came onto first Tri to announce that sadly, they'd all had a MMC. My husband then banned me from coming on here until after the scan as I was getting all worked up.
"Four women in one week" I cried out to him. That's so many!!! Then he pointed out how many women actually use this site. How many if them had had healthy 12 week or earlier scans. And then how many women were further down the boards in second and third tris and in parenting. All women that had had or were having healthy successful pregnancies. Four in that scheme of things is a tiny percentage. It's just that it's easier to focus on the bad stuff.
Happy and healthy nine months to you all and lots of baby dust to those still waiting for their bfps x x x x


----------



## Waitin4astork

I think this is a really reassuring post and also, it's nice to look at the start of the thread and see how many worriers turned out to have healthy pregnancies and beautiful bubbas :)


----------



## grey_pony

Tanikit


> worrying will not add a day to the life of our babies

This is what I keep telling myself. No amount of worrying can prevent something from happening, so I may as well be hopeful and excited!! I can't help but plan the future and have dreams. If it all comes crashing down at least I will have spent the time beforehand being happy and not miserable (easier said than done... I know). :hugs:


----------



## Tryforbaby

I've found this post very informative and it's clearly labelled. I am currently 7 weeks and 1 day and had a private scan done last night as I have been so worried. I know that worrying will not help me but it is very good to know these stats and they are heavily in favour of success. I mean the stats of us getting pregnant and getting this far are scarier. 

I saw and heard a strong heartbeat yesterday and it was wonderful as this is my first. It did cost me £100 but I feel it was worth the reassurance that I gained.

I wish everyone luck and hope that this has eased others minds. xxxx


----------



## mamawannabee

I'm so glad you posted this. I can see why other people would be upset, but it is something I had personally looked up the other day and found very reassuring following previous miscarriages. I think there are way too many posts about spotting/miscarriages/ect and those make me far more upset because it makes it seem like it happens to everyone. This is titled well and people can stay away if they don't like it. I think it should be reassuring that our statistics are so low! Thanks!


----------



## moonbeatle

as someone that has had a mc I find these stats really reasurring :) x


----------



## Pocketmonster

Very reassuring thank you!!!

Especially as my first ever pregnancy I feel very lost in the 'unknown' and to be reassured as of tomorrow the statistics improve for me is good to know...I know that doesn't necessarily mean everything will be fine but eases my mind a little!!!


----------



## XxSamBxX

i didnt know what to make of the percentange for multiple miscarriages i have had 2 i am on my 3rd pregnancy (scared shitless) did that percentage mean i have a higher or lower chance of having another one?


----------



## Cabbagepea

Thanks! It puts my mind to rest as well to those that agree. I'm sorry for all the ladies that had a previous loss. It does make a first timer scared though as this is what we mostly see. At least the statistics makes it a little bit better.


----------



## Gnomer

I must admit, seeing how common it is on here for people to have lost, it makes the worry that bit more prominent in your mind. 

These stats are awesome to remind us just how low our chances are!


----------



## Pocketmonster

Bump!!


----------



## Smile88

Thanks for posting this..... very re-assuring  xx


----------



## VickieLP

Thank you  It has completely put my mind at rest... First time pregnant (Just over 5 weeks) Every website I look at miscarriage is mentioned - I have read this and will not not look any further. 
xxx
Roll on Jan 03 2012..............


----------



## snowflake1989

After just suffering a missed m/c, I do find these stats reassuring although if I did become pregnant again I would still be worried about miscarrying again despite the good stats on recurrent miscarriage :cry:

But thanks for this post :thumbup: x




TTCThirdBaby said:


> I found the following statistics reassuring to know that 80% of pregnancies are healthy, however, I was a little shocked to read though that 75% happen in the first 1-2 weeks, I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> The statistics regarding miscarriage vary widely depending on the source. Here are some of the basic numbers.
> 
> Almost 20% of pregnancies end in miscarriage, with the majority occurring during the first 12 weeks.
> 
> There is a 75% chance of miscarriage in weeks 1-2 of pregnancy, when you do not know you are pregnant.
> 
> There is a 10% chance of miscarriage in weeks 3-6 and this number drops to 5% during weeks 6-12.
> 
> During the second trimester the chance of miscarriage drops again to 3%. After youve reached 20 weeks gestation, it is no longer considered a miscarriage.
> 
> For repeat miscarriage the statistic are as follows:
> 
> If you have had a miscarriage during your first pregnancy, your chances of another miscarriage are 10-13%. (No different)
> 
> If you have had one or more live births and one miscarriage your chance of another miscarriage is around 10%.
> 
> There is a 40% chance of a repeat miscarriage if you have had two pregnancies and two miscarriages.
> 
> The chance of multiple miscarriages is lower, at around 13%, if you have had one or more live births


----------



## jlh213

Thanks for bumping this back to the top. It actually takes a lot of weight off my shoulders!


----------



## sophieeeex

Thank you so much for this, has made me feel a lot better, just hope that everything goes okay in the next 34 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## sp92

I know this thread is old, but it really is reassuring! :flower: xx


----------



## BunnyN

I know this thread is old but after but after having a CP and getting pregnant again the next month I find this very reassuring. I'm 6 1/2 weeks now and miscarriage risk is lower than I thought.


----------

